# Harman auto shut down on UPS



## MikeinRI (Jan 18, 2013)

Can anyone confirm or better yet explain how a Harman while plugged into a UPS knows its on battery power and will go into shutdown mode?

Thanks


----------



## seige101 (Jan 18, 2013)

You are talking about plugging your stove into a every day UPS?


----------



## MikeinRI (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok I'll try to explain what I have been told/read. If you use the approved APC750 UPS the electronics in a Harman can tell when the power has failed and the stove is on battery power. Somehow it them goes into shut down mode. I maintain almost 100 computers at work and they all require a wired connection from the UPS to computer to shut down on a failure. I have a 65K Cat generator that power everything and the transfer happen inunder 10 seconds so we never see a shut down.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 18, 2013)

Never heard of that


----------



## boo boo (Jan 18, 2013)

From my on line manual

P43 Pellet Stove
addendum
Minimizing Smoke during loss of Power using battery back-up
harmanTM strongly recommends installing battery back-up to minimize entry of smoke into the
room in the event of power loss.
Your pellet/biomass burning appliance relies on a combustion blower to remove exhaust. A power failure
will cause the combustion blower to stop. This may lead to exhaust seeping into the room. Vertical rise in
the venting may provide natural draft. It is, however, no guarantee against leakage.
there are two harmanTM approved battery back-up options for your appliance:
uninterruptible Power Supply (uPS) UPS battery back-ups are available online or at computer and
office equipment stores. Your HarmanTM appliance with Rev E or later software available beginning in
November 2010 may be plugged directly into a HarmanTM approved UPS:
• The APC (American Power Conversion) model #BE750G and the TrippLite model
INTERNET750U are tested and approved. Other brands or models may not be compatible.
When power is lost, a fully charged UPS will power a safe, combustion blower only shut-down. Your
appliance will pulse the blower every few seconds to clear exhaust until the fire is out. nOte: the uPS
provides safe shut-down only. it is not intended for continued operation.
Your appliance will recognize when power is restored. What happens depends on ESP temperature and
whether it is equipped with automatic ignition:
• in “automatic” setting, units equipped with automatic ignition will respond to the set point and
ESP temperature and resume normal operation.
• in “Manual” setting or for units without automatic ignition:
• If the ESP is cool, the appliance will remain shut down.
• If the fire is out and the ESP is still warm, the feeder may restart. Since the fire is out, the
ESP temperature will not rise. The unit will then shut-down, and may flash a six-blink status
error. (See ESP error codes)
• If the fire is still burning, it will resume normal operation.
Contact your dealer if you have questions about UPS compatibility with your appliance.
harman Surefire 512h battery back-up The 512H connects to a 12 volt deep cycle battery that will run
your appliance for up to eight (8) hours. It includes a trickle charge feature that keeps your battery
charged when power is available. nOte: if the power is out for longer than battery life, smoke
leakage may still occur unless your stove has been safely shut down.
cautiOn! always keep appliance doors and hopper lid closed and latched during
operation and during power failures to minimize risk of smoke or burn-back.
cautiOn! use only harmantM approved battery back-up devices. Other products may not
operate properly, can create unsafe conditions or damage your appliance.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 18, 2013)

This might explain things

"USB port with PowerAlert monitoring software and cabling enables a safe, unattended system shutdown. HID-compliant USB interface enables integration with built-in power management and auto-shutdown features of Windows and Mac OS X."

Likely this can be what is used, you can talk to a Harman dealer and there is also nothing that prevents the signaling from taking place over the power line.   This would reduce things to just a normal power cable.


----------



## MikeinRI (Jan 19, 2013)

Boo Boo,

Thats the same for my P61A. I'd like to know if anyone has one and how well it works?

My stove has a build date of Jan 2012 so I hope to have a compatible version of the software.


_*"Your HarmanTM appliance with Rev E or later software available beginning in*_
_*November 2010 may be plugged directly into a HarmanTM approved UPS:*_
_*• The APC (American Power Conversion) model #BE750G and the TrippLite model*_
_*INTERNET750U are tested and approved. Other brands or models may not be compatible".*_


_* "When power is lost, a fully charged UPS will power a safe, combustion blower only shut-down. Your*_
_*appliance will pulse the blower every few seconds to clear exhaust until the fire is out. nOte: the uPS*_
_*provides safe shut-down only. it is not intended for continued operation.*_
_*Your appliance will recognize when power is restored. What happens depends on ESP temperature and*_
_*whether it is equipped with automatic ignition:*_
_*• in “automatic” setting, units equipped with automatic ignition will respond to the set point and*_
_*ESP temperature and resume normal operation.*_
_*• in “Manual” setting or for units without automatic ignition:*_
_*• If the ESP is cool, the appliance will remain shut down.*_
_*• If the fire is out and the ESP is still warm, the feeder may restart. Since the fire is out, the*_
_*ESP temperature will not rise. The unit will then shut-down, and may flash a six-blink status*_
_*error. (See ESP error codes)*_
_*• If the fire is still burning, it will resume normal operation."*_


----------



## gfreek (Jan 19, 2013)

Interesting.  Thanks..  Anyone test this system??


----------



## Justin M (Jan 19, 2013)

I had not heard of this.  I'm very interested and will definitely look in to one.


----------



## Justin M (Jan 19, 2013)

I just ordered one.  I let you know if/how it works when it shows up.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000FN8G0S/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1358600648&sr=8-1&pi=SL75


----------



## boo boo (Jan 19, 2013)

MikeinRI said:


> Ok I'll try to explain what I have been told/read. If you use the approved APC750 UPS the electronics in a Harman can tell when the power has failed and the stove is on battery power. Somehow it them goes into shut down mode. I maintain almost 100 computers at work and they all require a wired connection from the UPS to computer to shut down on a failure. I have a 65K Cat generator that power everything and the transfer happen inunder 10 seconds so we never see a shut down.


Reading more into this it will only run the exhaust fan for a short period of time to eliminate smoke from the stove (very short battery life when used). It will not run the stove. If your generator kicks in after  seconds there shouldn't be an issue with smoke. These can also be used as a surge protector as well


----------



## MikeinRI (Jan 19, 2013)

Agreed. It's not meant to run the stove for a long period of time. It appears our Harmans draw about 100 watts in a normal running mode/ 450 watts while ignniting. @ 100 watts the approved 750 model UPS that are rated @ 450 watts have a run time arounf 40 minutes. Thats plenty of time for a shut down.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Jan 19, 2013)

this is in the new manual


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 19, 2013)

MikeinRI said:


> Ok I'll try to explain what I have been told/read. If you use the approved APC750 UPS the electronics in a Harman can tell when the power has failed and the stove is on battery power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeinRI (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree if your home its a perfect solution. I'm worried about no one at home and if the P61A will shut down as stated in the tech bulliten.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 19, 2013)

MikeinRI said:


> I agree if your home its a perfect solution. I'm worried about no one at home and if the P61A will shut down as stated in the tech bulliten.


 

the manual says that it will shut itself off and only pulse the blower motor to push out the smoke.  i have never tried to do it.  If someone else has they will let us know.  I would try it but I broke my leg and cant walk and the ups  and plug for my stove is in my garage.  when i am able to walk i will try it and post my results if noone is able to do it before me..


----------



## gfreek (Jan 20, 2013)

MikeinRI said:


> It appears our Harmans draw about 100 watts in a normal running mode/ 450 watts while ignniting


 
Have you done a draw test to see actual watts used ..??


----------



## Murph (Jan 20, 2013)

As long as you have an E series board the board can use the backup power for a shut down only by pulsing the combustion motor for the complete shut down only.


----------



## lbcynya (Jan 20, 2013)

My guess is that the contol board sees the square wave from the NON-sine wave battery backup and initiates the "emergency shutdown" proceedure.  For those that paid extra for a pure sine backup you might have a problem with the stove recognizing the backup...bummer.

I have a 2009 model, but this is still exciting news since I picked up a spare control board off Ebay a while back ($110 shipped) and it is the E version.  So, for the cost of the board and the cheap power supply, I have a fool proof backup...nice!

Thanks for post this or I probably never would have known.


----------



## Tim Linden (Jan 21, 2013)

lbcynya said:


> My guess is that the contol board sees the square wave from the NON-sine wave battery backup and initiates the "emergency shutdown" proceedure. For those that paid extra for a pure sine backup you might have a problem with the stove recognizing the backup...bummer.
> 
> I have a 2009 model, but this is still exciting news since I picked up a spare control board off Ebay a while back ($110 shipped) and it is the E version. So, for the cost of the board and the cheap power supply, I have a fool proof backup...nice!
> 
> Thanks for post this or I probably never would have known.


 
That is probably how they are doing it. I know APC has some nifty backups that can detect if you say turn the TV off it can turn off the blu ray etc, so I was wondering how it was telling the stove to shutdown without a wire lol


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 21, 2013)

I have an APC 750 that has a true sine wave not sure if it will initiate shut down.  will try it on a warmer day lol and see what happens


----------



## MikeinRI (Jan 21, 2013)

Is it built after  November 2010? needs that E version firmware on the control board that was released 11/2012


----------



## Justin M (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought and tested the approved TrippLite model that is listed in the manual.  It works as described in the manual, pulsing the combustion blower.  It worked fine with a small fire.  I didn't try it with a large fire.


----------



## glenc0322 (Jan 24, 2013)

I wonder how the stove knows its on ups?  I emailed Harman and they gave me a tech to email and i am waiting for a response I don't have a ups that was tested by harman but I have a smart APC 750 but it has a true sine wave not sure if it will power off the stove will test it when the weather warms up and the leg heals


----------



## tigers2007 (Nov 19, 2013)

Any updates on this?  What happens if you only lose power for under 2 seconds? My power quality is terrible and sometimes I lose power for a few seconds. BUT when I do lose power I lose it for several hours. So basically, are these stoves smart enough to know that power is back on and to continue the fire or does it just shut it down completely even if power is restored?


----------



## SwineFlue (Nov 19, 2013)

tigers2007 said:


> Any updates on this?  What happens if you only lose power for under 2 seconds? My power quality is terrible and sometimes I lose power for a few seconds. BUT when I do lose power I lose it for several hours. So basically, are these stoves smart enough to know that power is back on and to continue the fire or does it just shut it down completely even if power is restored?


from the manual: "If the fire is still burning, it will resume normal operation"


----------



## MikeNH (Nov 20, 2013)

I have an E series board and dipswitch #4 is set to "off" which my dealer told me would enable the "shutdown on UPS power" feature.  Whether I've had dipswitch #4 on or off, I never got it to work with my Cyberpower UPS.  To be fair, my UPS is not one of the two UPS tested and certified by Harman for this feature.  Not a big loss as I could see this feature coming in handy for when we're not home, but 95% of the time when we lose power, we're home because the weather outside is crap.  The UPS gives me plenty of time to fire up the generator while the stove continues to run rather than smoke up the house.  The stove we have in the basement is attached to a 30 ft vertical chimney which drafts on its own, so no smoke in the house with that one.


----------



## P43pig (Nov 20, 2013)

I had this same question on how it knows and emailed Harman 4 days ago...never heard back from them.


----------



## gvmelbrty (Nov 21, 2013)

I gave up waiting for Harman to reply to my emails and posted this to Harman's Facebook page yesterday.. waiting for a reply:

_I have a Harman P68 (manufactured 03/2013) and have a question about using a UPS (uninterruptible power supply)._

_The stove manual states that during a power loss, auto-shutdown has been tested to work with two UPS models (APC #BE750G and TrippLite INTERNET750U)._

_Questions: Are these two approved models TRUE sine-wave UPS's? - Is that the necessary component for a UPS to trigger an automatic stove shutdown? How does the stove know that it is running from a UPS - and thereby trigger a shutdown?_

_I have an extra NON true sine wave UPS laying around that I can use - or does my UPS need to be TRUE sine wave?_​


----------



## THE ROOSTER (Nov 22, 2013)

I have an older Harman Accentra and use the Harman 512H with (6) six volt golf cart batteries. It will run my stove for 10 hours before it shuts down.


----------



## tigers2007 (Nov 24, 2013)

I suppose I could run a test. I have a really old APC 500 model that has a solid steel case. Works excellent but it doesn't have all the new bells and whistles like "power conditioning".  I'll yank the plug from the UPS to the wall and report back here if anything crazy happens. I suppose I could preset the machine to make sure it isn't running the room blowers and such. I'll lower the temp to like 68 and see if she does anything at all.


----------



## gfreek (Nov 24, 2013)

gvmelbrty said:


> Questions: Are these two approved models TRUE sine-wave UPS's? - Is that the necessary component for a UPS to trigger an automatic stove shutdown?



I looked up the two approved models and they are not "True" sine wave  and I think that is what causes the unit to go to shut down mode.. I could be wrong on this but others have used Pure sine wave UPS and inverters and not go to shut down mode...


----------



## Sniz (Nov 24, 2013)

Just ordered the approved 750.....I'll run a test when it arrives this upcoming week and report back. Will basically just throw the breaker and see if it reacts. Stove was built this year so it should work.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Sniz said:


> Just ordered the approved 750.....I'll run a test when it arrives this upcoming week and report back. Will basically just throw the breaker and see if it reacts. Stove was built this year so it should work.


Nice. Looking to pull the trigger soon on one of these.


----------



## Sniz (Nov 24, 2013)

P38X2 said:


> Nice. Looking to pull the trigger soon on one of these.



I have no vertical rise in my exhaust so better safe than sorry....also above ground power lines on a heavily treed lot and neighborhood


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 24, 2013)

Same here regarding the vent. My neighborhood has all underground lines. The ice storm of '09?/'10? pretty much knocked all the dead wood and weak trees down. But that situation will only last so long.


----------



## tigers2007 (Nov 25, 2013)

I haven't been home to test my old skool APC. here is a Tripp-Lite UPS on eBay for $15 plus $15 shipping. About $20 for a new battery so for $50 you can be covered with a factory approved UPS.  Or just buy a new one from APC or Tripp-Lite.  Since neither of the factory approved UPS's have true sine waveforms, I suppose you could use any ancient UPS. I'll still report back.  Note, there is an old thread here where some of the elders insist that anything but pure sinewave will create a bad situation for blower motors not already running.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 25, 2013)

Just ordered the APC UPS. I just skimmed over the thread listed above and it seems the consensus is motors don't like to start up on non-sinewave voltage. Seeing the new Harman boards sense this change in voltage "shape" and go into shutdown mode, I'm gonna assume if the dist blower isn't already running, it's not gonna start in shutdown mode. I'm not looking to extend the run time, just have the stove shutdown without setting any smoke alarms off. 

It's kind of a brilliant design on Harman's part to design a circuit that automatically shuts the stove off in a power outage. I'm also gonna assume, hopefully not foolishly, that Harman has thoroughly tested this UPS and came to the conclusion that the modified sine wave will not damage anything.

Anyone know the lifespan of the batteries in this UPS? Not the runtime, but the actual longevity of them, assuming they're used rarely or not at all.


----------



## zrtmatos (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a 2007 Harman Accentra FS that is plugged into a CyberPower 750 UPS. Will this also work to shut it down? I have mine set on automatic start.


----------



## tigers2007 (Nov 25, 2013)

My ancient APC 500 series uses the same batteries as the factory approved UPS's. I last replaced the battery in 2010 and I still can get at least 10min out of it. Not sure what the life span is though. It all depends on the manufacturer of the battery. I used to be an IT specialist, and we had over 50 APC 1200 SmartUPS. Due to the crappy power conditions, we would swap the batteries out every two years. I'm sure you could get probably five years without having any issues. The battery used in these units are very common with hobby use. I believe they are 12 volt 7 amp.


----------



## tigers2007 (Nov 25, 2013)

zrtmatos said:


> I have a 2007 Harman Accentra FS that is plugged into a CyberPower 750 UPS. Will this also work to shut it down? I have mine set on automatic start.



That draws a good question, does it know not to start when on battery-power? I think it's time that someone does an "all points" test with a factory approved model to see what happens in all these conditions. 

-if the power is restored in 2 minutes and the fire is going, will it carry on without shutting down?

-does it know not to activate the autoignition if the fire out and it's on battery power

Id really like to know how smart the logic is with the control board.


----------



## lbcynya (Nov 25, 2013)

zrtmatos said:


> I have a 2007 Harman Accentra FS that is plugged into a CyberPower 750 UPS. Will this also work to shut it down? I have mine set on automatic start.



No, not without replacing the circuit board to the latest version that has the shutdown feature.

++https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/harman-auto-shut-down-on-ups.103723/#post-1343036


----------



## SwineFlue (Nov 25, 2013)

zrtmatos said:


> I have a 2007 Harman Accentra FS that is plugged into a CyberPower 750 UPS. Will this also work to shut it down? I have mine set on automatic start.


The Harman manuals say the automatic shutdown works with 
"Rev E or later software available beginning in November 2010"


----------



## zrtmatos (Nov 25, 2013)

lbcynya said:


> No, not without replacing the circuit board to the latest version that has the shutdown feature.
> 
> ++https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/harman-auto-shut-down-on-ups.103723/#post-1343036


Would it be an expensive upgrade? Anyone price these lately?


----------



## lbcynya (Nov 25, 2013)

zrtmatos said:


> Would it be an expensive upgrade? Anyone price these lately?



Got mine off of Ebay for $110. Seem to be going for $175-ish now that it's cold.  Just make sure it's compatible with your unit since there might be a cutoff point.  Only a guess.


----------



## P38X2 (Nov 25, 2013)

tigers2007 said:


> That draws a good question, does it know not to start when on battery-power? I think it's time that someone does an "all points" test with a factory approved model to see what happens in all these conditions.
> 
> -if the power is restored in 2 minutes and the fire is going, will it carry on without shutting down?
> 
> ...


I think these questions were answered on the first page.


----------



## bill-e (Nov 26, 2013)

Just received my APC _BE750G .  Plugged it in and tested my brand new XXV (11/2013) and it worked without any adjustments or dip switches._


----------



## Sniz (Nov 26, 2013)

^ same here, worked perfectly. Shut the stove off fully did a bit of cleaning then plugged in the UPS for the first time and let it run for a bit.

 Simply unplugged the UPS simulating the power is out, and the stove immediately stopped all function except short bursts of the exhaust to evacuate the smoke. Plugged it back in......resumed normal operation.

well done Harman


----------



## P43pig (Nov 27, 2013)

Sniz said:


> Plugged it back in......resumed normal operation.



So once it saw "normal" line voltage it went right back to normal operation without a reset or anything.?


----------



## Sniz (Nov 27, 2013)

P43pig said:


> So once it saw "normal" line voltage it went right back to normal operation without a reset or anything.?



Yes correct.....almost immediately too


----------



## Sniz (Nov 27, 2013)

tigers2007 said:


> That draws a good question, does it know not to start when on battery-power? I think it's time that someone does an "all points" test with a factory approved model to see what happens in all these conditions.
> 
> -if the power is restored in 2 minutes and the fire is going, will it carry on without shutting down?
> 
> ...



Just to confirm, I tested your questions and the logic is on point. If it has not fully put the fire out yet and the power is restored, it goes right back to normal operation. It will not autoignite on battery power, it will only shut the unit down safely.


----------



## gvmelbrty (Nov 27, 2013)

I simulated a power outage on our P68 that's connected to a CyberPower AVR825 - a non-true sine wave UPS (Amazon link ... Costco link). This is the same UPS I've had connected to my Mac for three years. It worked just as the manual states and automatically began to shutdown, pulsing the combustion blower every few seconds. Once power was restored to the UPS, and since a small fire was still burning, it began normal operation.

So it would appear that the auto shutdown process works with non-true sine wave units (which are less expensive than the true sine wave models). I am still waiting for Harman to answer the questions I posted on their Facebook page concerning UPS's.

Perhaps we just need to start a list here showing which UPS's work with auto shutdown, but I'm guessing just about anyone will work.


----------



## nwind (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

Were you able to get this question answered by Harman (an actual method of detection of backup power)?
I have 3 units just installed and want to be well prepared for the next winter season.


----------



## canuck_22 (Apr 13, 2014)

My 61A goes through the shut down procedure on an APC PRO 1000.


----------



## nwind (Apr 13, 2014)

I guess it should work in this case same way from any 300W+ unit with square output.

Like this one for instance: Tripp Lite INTERNET600U - 600VA
or this: APC Back-UPS ES BE550G 550VA 330W


----------



## Mt Bob (Apr 13, 2014)

Just my 2 cents.Pretty obvious harman board detects non pure sine wave.Very basic system,goes into shutdown,unless stove controls switched other way,would just keep running.Most electronics do not care about sine wave pattern,volltage spikes are what do the damage.Electrics do care about sine wave--IE- motors,especially vfd speed control motors.Therefore if you just want stove to gently shut down,anything will work.If you want to run stove,make sure it is true sine,invertor or generator.Most of this info can be found on threads in this forum.


----------



## nwind (Apr 14, 2014)

bob bare said:


> Just my 2 cents.Pretty obvious harman board detects non pure sine wave.Very basic system,goes into shutdown,unless stove controls switched other way,would just keep running.Most electronics do not care about sine wave pattern,volltage spikes are what do the damage.Electrics do care about sine wave--IE- motors,especially vfd speed control motors.Therefore if you just want stove to gently shut down,anything will work.If you want to run stove,make sure it is true sine,invertor or generator.Most of this info can be found on threads in this forum.



I know that to run it continuously I need sine wave and I have my Honda generator for it but to shut it dow properly in case of power outage I need a square wave UPS.


----------



## Mt Bob (Apr 14, 2014)

nwind said:


> I know that to run it continuously I need sine wave and I have my Honda generator for it but to shut it dow properly in case of power outage I need a square wave UPS.


 Yeah it is kind of dumb as most ups have data port and can do a soft pc shutdown,and harmans have a data port,a dollars worth of programming would be nice(and a cable).


----------



## TonyVideo (Apr 14, 2014)

My Harman approved UPS does the same as advertised. However if the fire is too low it will not go into a auto ignite. However if you manually turn the unit to off and turn it on again it will auto ignite. The batter time should give me enough time to start my Honda generator and plug the UPS into the generator before battery dies. The Harmon is the only thing I have plugged into the UPS. I have a second UPS on my second stove as well. Safety when gone is why I bought the approved UPS's.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a pre-2010 Harman P68.  I lost power for 4 days last Christmas, scrambled to get a generator before the entire city sold out.  I picked up a Champion generator (not an inverter type) and it ran my stove flawlessly until power was restored.  Not ideal conditions, but it kept us warm.  I decided this year that I would buy a UPS to go between the generator and the stove.  I don't need the UPS to run the stove, but I want it to condition the power the stove receives from the generator.  I just picked up an APC Back-UPS Pro 1300.  Documentation calls the waveform a "stepped approximation to a sinewave"  My question is, will having this UPS protect the electronics in my stove while running off a generator...or do I need something different (I'm not buying a new genny).


----------



## TimfromMA (Aug 30, 2014)

I replaced my APC batteries with a pair of 90AH marine batteries which gives me about 8 - 10 hours of runtime. My stove isn't setup for APC use so I had to get creative. I use a low voltage detector to cut power to the auger if the batteries get too low which will shut the stove down.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 30, 2014)

Heat Slinger said:


> I have a pre-2010 Harman P68.  I lost power for 4 days last Christmas, scrambled to get a generator before the entire city sold out.  I picked up a Champion generator (not an inverter type) and it ran my stove flawlessly until power was restored.  Not ideal conditions, but it kept us warm.  I decided this year that I would buy a UPS to go between the generator and the stove.  I don't need the UPS to run the stove, but I want it to condition the power the stove receives from the generator.  I just picked up an APC Back-UPS Pro 1300.  Documentation calls the waveform a "stepped approximation to a sinewave"  My question is, will having this UPS protect the electronics in my stove while running off a generator...or do I need something different (I'm not buying a new genny).



The UPS won't work off of the generator. Try it and find out. It goes nuts with modified sine wave input.


----------



## Heat Slinger (Aug 31, 2014)

So, is an inverter generator my only option, or is there another way to use my "dirty power" generator to safely power my stove?


----------



## Justin M (Aug 31, 2014)

Heat Slinger said:


> So, is an inverter generator my only option, or is there another way to use my "dirty power" generator to safely power my stove?


I have a UPS just to assist with shut down in a power failure.  When I'm using generator power (non-inverter) I run the boiler for heat.  No need to risk damaging the pellet stove.


----------



## tigers2007 (Sep 24, 2014)

Heat Slinger said:


> So, is an inverter generator my only option, or is there another way to use my "dirty power" generator to safely power my stove?


Consider researching consumer grade "power conditioning" devices. There used to be UPS boxes made by BestPower (bought out by Eaton) that would run directly off of the batteries ALL the time; there was no "switching over". We discovered this benefit when I worked I.T. at a 911 dispatch center. Our APC units would constantly switch to the generator and then the 60KW diesel generator would overload and automatically shut off parts of the grid then reset then (repeat).  This went on for hours until they just unplugged the UPS units completely. The BestPower units fixed this problem completely.

I have a APC 1200SmartUPS that conditions the output power; one of these day's I'll dig it out of the basement, install new batteries, and test it out on generator power. You might want to checkout some other forums for computer nerds who might know for a fact what UPS units are good for generator units.


----------



## tigers2007 (Oct 14, 2014)

To add some flavor and to keep the conversation burning, checkout this link related to UPS power "quality" measured by an scope


----------



## MikeinRI (Oct 20, 2014)

The better APC's you can adjust the parameters: voltage/freq, the unit will accept before it rejects the source as clean power.


----------



## Dakota_male (Oct 30, 2018)

My XXv is 2014 shuts down as describe  on a power outage when using Easton 3S UPS 750  as described in the manual pulsing blower only.


----------

